# anyone got Lasik or PRK laser eye corrective surgery?



## spikethebest (Feb 15, 2010)

I am going to get PRK so I can fly helicopters for the US Army. 

I am going here...

http://www.bergfeinfield.com/

They did Tiger Woods' eyes and a few Nascar drivers. They are very pricey-- around $3600, but for my eyes, I think its worth it. 

Any one got any advice, information or anything?

Anyone know if its approved by insurance companies? I have VSP for vision, and BCBS of MN for Medical. 

What is it like right after the procedure? Any advice on what to do, what not to do days leading up to the surgery? How long did it take you to heal? Any regrets? Any problems?

Any insight would be absolutely helpful!


----------



## ChiKat (Feb 15, 2010)

My parents both got Lasik almost 10 years ago. I just asked my mom about it and she said recovery was "annoying" because you have to wear plastic guards over your eyes and put in drops all the time  but she didn't say it was painful or anything.
I agree that I would spend more money to go to a reputable place!
Sorry I can't really answer any of your questions.

My sister was about 5-years old when my dad had the surgery, and both her and my mom watched the surgery on a TV screen in another room (not something I would have wanted to watch...) my mom cringed when they peeled back the flap of corneal tissue and my sister goes, "what? They're just taking out his contact!"  *shudder*


----------



## spikethebest (Feb 15, 2010)

very interesting story. thanks for replying! ill be sure to let you know how it goes


----------



## Stephanie Logan (Feb 15, 2010)

Hey Cory,

I had Lasik on both eyes, and then an enhancement done on each eye about ten years ago. My eyes were very myopic before that, about 20/200 and 20/220, plus astigmatism. Unfortunately, after spending $1900 on each eye, (which was not covered by insurance but we put pre-tax money into our reimbursement account so it's like a 25% "discount") my eyesight relapsed, and I now wear daily lenses or glasses for most tasks. Part of my problem is dry eyes, which is primarily a female affliction, is exacerbated by a dry climate, and increases with age (I'm 49 in March), so those are not factors that would apply to you! 

I will say that even though I was profoundly disappointed that I didn't get 20/20 forever vision, it still isn't nearly as bad as before the surgery; in fact, I can teach or shop or garden without any corrective lenses, I just need them to drive or watch TV. It used to be that as soon as I took my contacts out at night, I had to hold things within about 1 foot of my eyes or I couldn't see anything!! 

The Air Force gives waivers now to most pilots, as long as their vision is perfect with corrective lenses; is the Army different or is it just that helicopter pilots have more stringent requirements?


----------



## spikethebest (Feb 15, 2010)

Stephanie Logan said:


> My eyes were very myopic before that, about 20/200 and 20/220, plus astigmatism.
> 
> Part of my problem is dry eyes, which is primarily a female affliction, is exacerbated by a dry climate, and increases with age (I'm 49 in March), so those are not factors that would apply to you!
> 
> The Air Force gives waivers now to most pilots, as long as their vision is perfect with corrective lenses; is the Army different or is it just that helicopter pilots have more stringent requirements?



I am 20/200 in both eyes plus astigmatism.

I live in a dry climate, so should I be concerned? Or should I start putting drops in my eyes to keep them extra moist?

For Army Flight school at Fort Rucker, AL, they require 20/50 or better, vision uncorrected , if I get PRK, then my medical is fine. Now a waiver is not even required, its just noted in my file thats how I have 20/20. I have to wait 3 months after the surgery before I can apply to show that they healed correctly.

Thanks for your input!


----------



## Stephanie Logan (Feb 15, 2010)

If I were you, I'd google that dry-eyes-after-Lasik thing and see what hits you get. They were just starting to see the dry eye complication when I had mine, about 8-9 years ago...eye drops were inadequate so I got tear duct plugs, which I still have but my eyes still get so dry that I peel out my contacts when they start to stick like peanut butter, about 5:00 p.m. or so every day! 

Hopefully they've either found a solution or it just won't affect you since you're young, male, and live in that oh-so-perfect balmy climate in SoCal!!


----------



## spikethebest (Feb 15, 2010)

i know that there is an FDA inquiry into it, so its still a current thing. I will look into it, and ask my doctor. 

thanks for the heads up! 

i can always count on you to be helpful!


----------



## 13Fox150 (Feb 17, 2010)

The Army did my PRK and it's great. I laid down for the procedure and had 20/20 vision before I got out the seat. Of-course it got bad for a few days before it went back to 20/20 but it's been 20/20 for two years now. There really isn't much you can do prior to prepare, unless you have something you really want to read. You won't be doing any reading for a few days. It wasn't very painful but my eyes were dry and irritated for a few weeks.

I just attended a warrant officer recruiting briefing last Thursday on Fort Riley and it would be easier for you to enlist in an aviation related job and then put in a packet to be accepted to flight school. The Army will pay for your PRK this way as well. I don't know how bad your eyes are but they are taking applicants with 20/50 vision correctable to 20/20. Good luck with any choice you make. I have been in the Army for 6 years now and have loved all of it. Feel free to PM me with any questions you might have about the Army.


----------



## galvinkaos (Feb 17, 2010)

My husband had the custom laser done on Dec 16. He had 20/300 vision before and wore coke bottles. He was told he was plus 7 one eye, plus 3.5 in the other (farsighted) before surgery. The Dr said he was at the max in his worst eye for the surgery and because of that may need an enhancement within 6 months on the worst eye. The surgery usually takes 20-25 seconds per eye and his bad eye took 120 seconds. I watched on the TV monitor. Kinda cool. He was 20/90 the next day and 20/50 the 2nd day, 20/25 5 days later. She was very impressed with his recovery. He only had to wear sunglasses and use antibiotic, steroid and lubricating drops for a few days. He has naturally watery eyes but has still found the artificial tears make his eyes feel more comfortable. Because his prescription was so bad, he was told he could take upto 90 days to fully recover, but he has been able to see with no correction since he sat up in the chair. Some days he has distance blurring but can read and see close up with no problem. FYI even with his eyesight his surgery was $3500 for both eyes. No VSP and Blue Cross would not cover it. If he needs the enhancement she said it would be $250 for the treatment card to do the surgery.

Dawna


----------



## Madortoise (Feb 17, 2010)

I don't know...but maybe I need it, too. Whenever I see these small avatar pix of others, I see something else....like for Mochii's pic I see Jaws and for DreadyA's I see a hippo. It's either my eyes or my mind.


----------



## sammi (Feb 18, 2010)

My eyes are terrible too, and I believe I'll look into lasik some years from now when I can afford it. In regards to what Stephanie said about her eyes relapsing, my eye doctor has always told me that before you even consider eye corrective surgery, you need to make sure your prescription hasn't changed for at least a couple of years to be safe.


----------



## spikethebest (Feb 18, 2010)

13Fox150 said:


> The Army did my PRK and it's great. I laid down for the procedure and had 20/20 vision before I got out the seat. Of-course it got bad for a few days before it went back to 20/20 but it's been 20/20 for two years now. There really isn't much you can do prior to prepare, unless you have something you really want to read. You won't be doing any reading for a few days. It wasn't very painful but my eyes were dry and irritated for a few weeks.
> 
> I just attended a warrant officer recruiting briefing last Thursday on Fort Riley and it would be easier for you to enlist in an aviation related job and then put in a packet to be accepted to flight school. The Army will pay for your PRK this way as well. I don't know how bad your eyes are but they are taking applicants with 20/50 vision correctable to 20/20. Good luck with any choice you make. I have been in the Army for 6 years now and have loved all of it. Feel free to PM me with any questions you might have about the Army.



Thanks so much for your information. It was very helpful! 

I did enlist into the US Army. I am a 15Q-- Air Traffic Controller. I am apart of the California National Guard, so i don't qualify for the surgery. After I get the PRK, will wait the 3 months healing period, then drop my packet to WOCS at FT Rucker. 

I will PM you now! 



galvinkaos said:


> My husband had the custom laser done on Dec 16. He had 20/300 vision before and wore coke bottles. He was told he was plus 7 one eye, plus 3.5 in the other (farsighted) before surgery. The Dr said he was at the max in his worst eye for the surgery and because of that may need an enhancement within 6 months on the worst eye. The surgery usually takes 20-25 seconds per eye and his bad eye took 120 seconds. I watched on the TV monitor. Kinda cool. He was 20/90 the next day and 20/50 the 2nd day, 20/25 5 days later. She was very impressed with his recovery. He only had to wear sunglasses and use antibiotic, steroid and lubricating drops for a few days. He has naturally watery eyes but has still found the artificial tears make his eyes feel more comfortable. Because his prescription was so bad, he was told he could take upto 90 days to fully recover, but he has been able to see with no correction since he sat up in the chair. Some days he has distance blurring but can read and see close up with no problem. FYI even with his eyesight his surgery was $3500 for both eyes. No VSP and Blue Cross would not cover it. If he needs the enhancement she said it would be $250 for the treatment card to do the surgery.
> 
> Dawna



EXTREMELY great detail there! Now I know more on what to expect. Thank you so much for replying! That is very comforting to know! 



sammi said:


> My eyes are terrible too, and I believe I'll look into lasik some years from now when I can afford it. In regards to what Stephanie said about her eyes relapsing, my eye doctor has always told me that before you even consider eye corrective surgery, you need to make sure your prescription hasn't changed for at least a couple of years to be safe.



I am doing it with no interest financing for 2 years. $4000 procedure which includes lifetime free surgery corrections for just $167 per month for 2 years. Pretty reasonable for me.


----------



## Stephanie Logan (Feb 18, 2010)

I just have to add that I have talked to many other people who have had LASIK eye surgery, and all of them have been thrilled with their results. Some of them even went to the same doctor I did, and had a successful outcome. 

So even though I am disappointed that the procedure "failed" (in the sense that I will be wearing contacts and glasses for the rest of my life) for me, I enthusiastically support your quest to undergo LASIK. I obviously just have some pretty gimpy eyes that for whatever reason refused to "keep" the surgical correction--it's really all my mom's fault, as I got the bad eyesight gene from her!


----------



## sammi (Feb 18, 2010)

spikethebest said:


> I am doing it with no interest financing for 2 years. $4000 procedure which includes lifetime free surgery corrections for just $167 per month for 2 years. Pretty reasonable for me.



Well, considering the surgery is to permanently fix your vision, one would hope they only have to do it once. Just my opinion, I wouldn't want to keep doing it.


----------



## spikethebest (Feb 22, 2010)

i am getting it done THIS FRIDAY!!!! w00000t


----------



## Candy (Feb 22, 2010)

Good luck Cory. Did you need someone to babysit Littlefoot for you?  I'm always there if needed.


----------



## spikethebest (Feb 22, 2010)

Candy said:


> Good luck Cory. Did you need someone to babysit Littlefoot for you?  I'm always there if needed.




hehe thanks. I think ill be okay. I recover from the surgery at home.


----------



## spikethebest (Feb 25, 2010)

okay, tomorrow is the day...


----------



## Candy (Feb 25, 2010)

Good luck Cory and let us know how you do.


----------



## Yvonne G (Feb 25, 2010)




----------



## spikethebest (Mar 17, 2010)

i had a follow-up eye doctor visit yesterday.... doctor says i see 20/15!!! 

i now have seeing contests at work, and I always win!! before, i always lost!


----------



## ZippyButter (Mar 19, 2010)

spikethebest said:


> i had a follow-up eye doctor visit yesterday.... doctor says i see 20/15!!!
> 
> i now have seeing contests at work, and I always win!! before, i always lost!



Congratulation Cory. Did the doctor warn you about you still need reading glasses when you turn 45yrs.(or in your 40th) This is happening to my wife as I write this to you. She had her lasik done many years ago, and these past few weeks, she started complaining about not being to read newspaper without the reading glasses. You still have many years to go, ENJOY

Minh


----------



## ChiKat (Mar 19, 2010)

My mom also had Lasik done many years ago and she has to wear glasses when she drives at night. Occasionally when she is reading too. (She is in her 50s though)


----------



## spikethebest (Mar 22, 2010)

even if i have to get glasses in 20 years, i will still be able to accomplish my childhood dream... to become a military pilot. all that matters is that happens. everything else is just the fact of life. i am thankful that i live in a time where this technology exists, and the military approves it. i cant ask for anymore.


----------

